# Specific 50m arrow set up



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

So due to a few things most of my comps will be 50m for a good while.

what are you liking for 50m? light/heavy arrow etc, or any mileage in using a slightly bigger vane like a ice or 225 flex fletch.

arrows are easton pro comps at 27.75" air vanes, out of about 53lbs trx36.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

For just about any target competition arrow, the vanes aren't all that important unless you're shooting in wind. Small vanes with a couple degrees offset is all the steering you need and the smaller profile helps to reduce some wind drift. The classic combination of small diameter shaft, small fletching, heavier arrow with decent FOC will yield the arrow most resistant to wind drift. There's a reason that formula is the most widely used.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

My outdoor target arrow is a 28" pierce tour 340 with 120 grain points, pin nocks and Flex Flex FFP187s. Good combination of decent weight (385 grains) and FOC (around 13%).

In past seasons when I ran proComps I ran a 28" 380 with 110-120 grains (depending on the bow) and AAE Hybrid 2.0 vanes or easton tite flight vanes. 

I've ran heavy arrows, light arrows, low point weight, high point weight, short vanes long vanes 3 fletch 4 fletch just about everything. Keep coming back to a 380-390 grain arrow with 12-14% foc (whatever point weight it takes to get that, usually its 100-120). Most times I build a few different recipies and see what groups the best and send it.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Mine are similar. 28 5/8" Pierce 340s with 120gr points and 20gr FACT, pin nocks and 1.75 X vanes. 413grs and fly like missiles in the wind.


----------



## Aleatorian (Nov 13, 2017)

*SWITCH said:


> So due to a few things most of my comps will be 50m for a good while.
> 
> what are you liking for 50m? light/heavy arrow etc, or any mileage in using a slightly bigger vane like a ice or 225 flex fletch.
> 
> arrows are easton pro comps at 27.75" air vanes, out of about 53lbs trx36.


My arrow choice for this year, and last, was the CX Nano Pro RZ, 140gn points and Bohning Air Vanes. 

I'm running 400s @ 27.5", roughly about 13% FOC, 407gn TAW (so a fairly hefty arrow)

TRX38 G1 @ 29.125" DL and 59.7# getting an arrow speed of 265fps


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

baller said:


> My outdoor target arrow is a 28" pierce tour 340 with 120 grain points, pin nocks and Flex Flex FFP187s. Good combination of decent weight (385 grains) and FOC (around 13%).
> 
> In past seasons when I ran proComps I ran a 28" 380 with 110-120 grains (depending on the bow) and AAE Hybrid 2.0 vanes or easton tite flight vanes.
> 
> I've ran heavy arrows, light arrows, low point weight, high point weight, short vanes long vanes 3 fletch 4 fletch just about everything. Keep coming back to a 380-390 grain arrow with 12-14% foc (whatever point weight it takes to get that, usually its 100-120). Most times I build a few different recipies and see what groups the best and send it.


helpful ty, what draw weight/bow you using plz? i'm currently trying diff point weights 130-100g. foc is about 11.7% with the 130, so far the 120 seem to go better though.


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

Aleatorian said:


> My arrow choice for this year, and last, was the CX Nano Pro RZ, 140gn points and Bohning Air Vanes.
> 
> I'm running 400s @ 27.5", roughly about 13% FOC, 407gn TAW (so a fairly hefty arrow)
> 
> TRX38 G1 @ 29.125" DL and 59.7# getting an arrow speed of 265fps


ok ty, as i'm only about 53lbs coz i not been shooting much, using the heaviest 130 points may just be a little slow as the 120 seem better so far. the 110 not shot much but significantly higher (2 colours) than the 120. also taken grip off to see if that helps grouping consistentcy etc.


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

Victory VAP V1
27" CtoC
120 grain front
Beiter hunter pin 2 + TopHat UL pin
4x AAE Hybrid 1.85 -> 13.6 FOC.

Bow is gonna be SupraFocus XL 
59.7# and 28.6" DL and speed is 279fps.
Last season I did shoot them thru my Reckoning 35.


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

Tipe said:


> Victory VAP V1
> 27" CtoC
> 120 grain front
> Beiter hunter pin 2 + TopHat UL pin
> ...


 interesting with the 4 fletch, can't really try that with a blade though. reckon i should have got the 420 spine retrospectively, but i was shooting longer arrows and more poundage back then


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

*SWITCH said:


> interesting with the 4 fletch, can't really try that with a blade though. reckon i should have got the 420 spine retrospectively, but i was shooting longer arrows and more poundage back then


Tim Gillingham is a proponent of 4 fletch arrows but he's about the only pro that is. It may just be coincidence but Gold Tip started marketing 4 fletch arrows around the same time Tim started shooting 4 fletch on the tournament scene. Not sure if he started the trend or if the marketing department started it and he's just promoting it. Anything to stand out a little bit I guess.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

*SWITCH said:


> helpful ty, what draw weight/bow you using plz? i'm currently trying diff point weights 130-100g. foc is about 11.7% with the 130, so far the 120 seem to go better though.


I'm running 59# at 30.125"


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

so after experimenting with point weight in my pro comp 380's for a month now, 100-130g, the 100 grains definitely group best at 50m. 

AA has them too stiff even at the current 54lbs but the 100's are night and day better even over the 110g

I feel, right or wrong, that speed may be a factor here, ie arrow off the string marginally quicker, they just come out better and are more forgiving/better grouping. the speed difference is minor for on ly 10grains i know, but maybe there is just a cut off for too slow an arrow. Or maybe its just the optimal arrow build for my set up?

based on this, i've ordered some lighter arrows to see how much, if any, mileage there is in a faster lighter arrow. new arrows are 400 spine vaps (normally i hate all carbon) which will reduce arrow from 356g, to a about a 326g with 100g points. I will also try 110 and 120 in the vaps. like for like i reckon thats about another 10fps. Plus a good increase in FOC.


----------



## Planner (Jan 31, 2016)

I’ve recently built my first set of purpose built outdoor arrows, this thread has been helpful.

Shooting a 31” DL at 52lbs, Elite Echelon 39. I chose GT Pierce 340s at 30” Carbon to Carbon using TopHat pin bushings, Beiter pin nocks, Gold Tip nock collars, Bohning Air vanes and the Ethics Archery 160gr break off target points. 

That puts me at about dead center on the OT2 spine scale (340 static, 340 dynamic), 438gr TAW, 15% FOC and 256 FPS. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aleatorian (Nov 13, 2017)

*SWITCH said:


> based on this, i've ordered some lighter arrows to see how much, if any, mileage there is in a faster lighter arrow. new arrows are 400 spine vaps (normally i hate all carbon) which will reduce arrow from 356g, to a about a 326g with 100g points. I will also try 110 and 120 in the vaps. like for like i reckon thats about another 10fps. Plus a good increase in FOC.


Heard some stories of VAPs snapping really easy, not sure how true they are.

I'd definitely put my trust in my NP RZs or some GT Pierce Tours


----------



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

Not too sure about VAPs breaking easily. We have shot them since they first came out and seldom have had one break despite missing targets and slamming them together. We have ruined countless nocks and pins. They are in my opinion very consistent in spine weight and straightness. A good value for the price in target arrows.


----------



## Planner (Jan 31, 2016)

blademan said:


> Not too sure about VAPs breaking easily. We have shot them since they first came out and seldom have had one break despite missing targets and slamming them together. We have ruined countless nocks and pins. They are in my opinion very consistent in spine weight and straightness. A good value for the price in target arrows.


I’d echo that and say the 4mm line is pretty durable over all. I have positive experience with Pierce, Carbon Injexions, and VAPs. Have not used X-impacts or the Carbon Express .166.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

yeh i only heard good things about vap toughness, i think i read some of the older generation vaps were more fragile.

on the pro comps i have acg pins, top hat collars and the bohning blazer pin nock, 6 back end smashes so far and only damaged 2 pins. very impressive. shot my protours without collars and the pins and shaft would crack easier.

Highly recommend the bohning pin nocks for practice. i use the easton g pin nock for comps though.


----------



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

Agree with the g pin nocks they are very good. Beiter nocks are very good too. I think the g pins are just a little tougher than the beiter though.


----------



## Rabbit57 (Jun 15, 2012)

Aleatorian said:


> My arrow choice for this year, and last, was the CX Nano Pro RZ, 140gn points and Bohning Air Vanes.


your arrow is exactly to same as mine. [email protected]% Beiter pin. Best 50m USAA official score with them 672. Unofficial 687.


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

small update - it was gusty winds at club but down range, not much on the line, so perfect to test the 400 vaps and 380 pro comps. both arrows same fittings* but pro comps 358g and vaps 335g total weight.

2hrs shootin @50m and the pro comps definitely drifted less, which surprised me a little as vaps faster and higher FOC. PC also seemed more forgiving.

So will up the point weight from 100 to 140 then 120 in the vaps and re try. 

*arrow specs - 27.75", 3 offset air vanes, 100g poiints, blazer pin nocks, top hat protector rings
draw 28.7", 54lbs, 334 ibo trx 36


----------

